# Skudo Electronic Tick Repeller



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Has anyone used the Skudo Electronic Tick Repeller? Skudo Electronic Tick Repeller

I am considering buying one but would like to hear from people if they have used it.

I am concerned about the chemicals I put use on them for fleas and ticks, currently I use Advantix every 2 weeks.

Can anyone suggest a flea preventative that works and does not contain as much chemicals as Advantix?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

bump

anyone?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi H&L!
I have not tried that particular one but I did purchase the following tags last year to put on their collars (along with feeding fresh garlic 2 x daily) and had great success!

These tags need to go on their collars BEFORE they get fleas/ticks or they won't work. Human Grade DE is also a great insurance policy!

Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats

TickLess Pet Ultrasonic Tick & Flea Repellent Device Pendant for Dogs & Cats (has a battery...don't submerge in water)

Are you familar with the Hamphl company in Australia? *
Phone: *(Int +61) 1300 132 966
*Fax: *(Int +61) 1300 855 183
Tick "Paralysis" toxic tick bite Perennial ryegrass toxicosis farm staggers - Parasite, Insects bites 
*Homeopathic called "**HAMPL Tick Immuno " = Use for protection toxicity tick bite. It will not stop them from attaching to body, but if a toxic bite tick will not have a acute reaction to it if bitten.* Just another thought for you!

Good luck with those "Little Bugger's"! 

Moms


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks moms


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mom,

I'd be all about not having to use the poison that is in all the flea and tick topicals....what part of the world are you in and what is the tick situation?

I am not concerned about fleas at all....if it was only fleas I had to worry about I would never use Frontline..etc....I feel like I am poisoning my dog every time I put the garbage on her....and would love an alternative that works on ticks as well as the poison.

SuperG


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had great success last year with Springtime Garlic Granules. We just started up for this flea and tick season. (Don't have any yet)


----------



## nelsonpitter (Mar 13, 2014)

*Effective*

I used Skudo Electronic Tick Repeller it works. Though I am a pest control expert and having a lot of chemicals to kill tick but Skudo Electronic Tick Repeller is harmless and effective too. I am not sure about its effect on human beings. I used to visit different sites for Perimeter treatment with my pest control elk grove team, I found that more people trust on the device.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Mom,
> 
> I'd be all about not having to use the poison that is in all the flea and tick topicals....what part of the world are you in and what is the tick situation?
> 
> ...


 Hi SG!
I am also in the Midwest and live out in the country. The fleas and ticks seem to be different every season. The combination of the 2 tags, fresh garlic and Essential Oils did great for us last year. You could always go back to the chemical topicals if this didn’t work for you.


To keep the liver detoxed from the chemicals 2 capsules 2 x daily (GSD size dog) of a professional product called Herbal Hepaclenz will help. Herbal Hepaclenz 90 Capsules by Professional Formulas Start with reduced amounts and work up.


Below is a guide for the amounts of garlic to feed:
Safe amounts suggested per DVM:
*Small dogs ¼ to ½ clove/day
*Medium dogs a ½ to 1 clove daily
*45-70# = 1 clove or ½ clove 2 x daily
*75-90# = 1 clove 2 x daily
*over 100# = 1 ½ cloves 2 x daily
You can purchase fresh cloves of garlic at larger grocery stores that are already de-skinned, so all you have to do is put them thru a garlic press. Or, you can purchase chopped/minced garlic in a jar that is packed in water. Follow directions on jar as to how many teaspoons = 1 clove of garlic.

*For Spray:* 
Mix 20 drops (or more, if dog will tolerate it) of chosen EO with 2 cups of spring or distilled water in a clean spray bottle. Keep out of sun and away from heat. Shake before each use as the oil separates from the water. Spray all over dog including legs and belly. Keep away from eyes.

*For Concentrated Topical:*
*Sweet Almond Oil:*This is a “Carrier Oil” that the E Oils need to be mixed with, as the EO’s are too strong by themselves. Aromatherapy Carrier Oils, Cold Pressed and Organic
*Essential Oils: *When using Essential Oils, purchasing a good quality product is key: Essential Oils, Pure Therapeutic Grade - Our Complete List
Rose Geranium, Cat*nip* (not Catmint), Citronella, Eucalyptus ******** or Eucalyptus Globules. There are others that repel insects, but, I have found these to be most effective. You can mix one or two together with the Carrier Oil in one bottle and use a different mix in a second bottle so that you can rotate on different days.

You may want to order some mixing bottles and droppers for convenience: Bottles and Pipettes for Essential Oils and Aromatherapy Blends

*Mix 10-25 drops of chosen EO mixed with 2 Tablespoons of Sweet Almond Oil in a dropper bottle. 
*Part hair and apply drops in areas down center of their back. Dot the mixture lightly on to the tips of dog’s ears but *not* close to eyes. You can also drop some on to their collar for a test trial to make sure they are not sensitive to it before applying to their body.

When smell dissipates, re-apply


You could consider using Human Grade Diatomaceous Earth, but it does dry out the skin.


Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Moms....I'll look into this if not give it a try.....I'd be so thrilled to not have to use the standard topicals.

Thanks,

SuperG


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Just an update on my natural preventative journey for fleas and paralysis ticks (Australian).

Since the beginning of March to beginning of September (about 6 months), I have *NOT* used Advantix or Frontline or any other chemical treatment on Harry and Lola for fleas and ticks. 

They were given the following as a preventative:-

- 1 x Kyolic Garlic Capsule once a day or 1/2 raw garlic clove crushed
- 1 teaspoon Braggs Organic Apple Cyder Vinegar
- Sprinkle diatomaceous earth (human grade) into coat once a week
- Each had a Sludo Electronic Tick Repeller on their collars 

My observations are:-

- Did not see a single flea
- Did not see a single tick

March to end of August is Autumn and Winter here in Australia, so fleas and ticks are not a major issue as they are in Spring and Summer, however they are still around and can still be an issue for dogs not treated with a preventative. In the area I live, local Vets were reporting dogs dying from paralysis ticks in July and August (winter!!!) so they are around regardless of the temperature.

I have noticed over the past 3 months that Harry's skin on his inside top thigh and groin area is dark reddish and losing hair, the hair is now completely gone and he tends to lick the area. I talked to my vet about it a month ago, she thought he may be developing hypothyroidism, I am very familiar with this as Lola has it. I did a thyroid blood test (Lab one not in-office one) and has come back negative, which is good, however I now need to look at allergies. So I decided to look at food allergies first with chicken as the potential culprit as many dogs are allergic to chicken. About 6 weeks ago I took Harry off Earthborn Holistic Primitive dry kibble as it has chicken in it and slowly introduced Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch (no chicken, just fish) - he developed SIBO and his gut was horrendous, I now have to treat him with Tylan for 45 days - not happy as he was doing brilliantly with his poops and weight gain - being an EPI dog, but since changing dry kibble he is having trouble.

So I have decided that perhaps it is not a food allergy we are dealing with, but rather a flea allergy. When I think about it, I have caught him suddenly biting his back and beginning of tail area, almost as though he feels a flea moving there, even though I have never seen a flea on him or in our house. When I look at his hairless rash and compare it to pictures googled of dogs with flea allergy rashes, it does look similar.

This has left me thinking that perhaps a flea or 2 may have been on him but the natural preventatives I used either killed the flea or stopped the flea from nesting and maybe Harry has an allergy to flea saliva??????? 

Now, Lola does not have a rash, so the natural preventatives were a great success for her, but because it looks like Harry is allergic to flea saliva the natural preventatives were not enough for him.

All this has left me wondering if I would continue to use natural flea and tick preventatives during the Spring and Summer (a time when there is an infestation in the area I live in) and I have come to the conclusion that if Harry did not have a possible flea allergy that I would continue both of them during Spring. At this stage I don't think I would want to continue to test them during Summer as our paralysis ticks are deadly and kill dogs and cats very quickly, especially dogs like GSDS with a thick double coat - ticks can be very difficult to find, so I would use Advantix every 2 weeks in the summer purely for tick protection. This means they would only be treated with chemicals for about 3 to 4 months out of the year and I'm reasonably happy to do this.

Unfortunately as Harry has presented with a flea allergy, he will have to be treated chemically all year round, however I will still continue to treat Lola with the natural preventatives during Autumn and Winter, possibly Spring as well.


----------



## gemmill001 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes, I have been using one for quite a while and its functioning has impressed me hugely.

However, at the same time, majority of us (the kids in particular) are really fond of owning a live pet at home but aren't able to do so because of being irresponsible thanks to our modern lifestyles. Hence, as a result, owing hugely to modern innovation, I've considered of buying my kids a top robot dog and have found it to be a great toy for kids.

I'd really appreciate if you could kindly please share your thoughts.


----------

